# (gelöst)-Noch ein Versuch zum richtigen gentoo stable-Feb20

## LuxJux

Noch ein Versuch zum richtigen gentoo stable - Feb20

Zuerst der Fehler:

emerge --sync

emerge -av gcc ( vorsichtshalber ) *1

emerge -av gentoo-sources

```
(chroot) calculate / # emerge -av gentoo-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo  USE="bzip2 nls utils -lzma -static-libs -test (-threads)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r2::gentoo  USE="readline -libedit -static" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libelf-3:0/1::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.19.97:4.19.97::gentoo  USE="-build -experimental -symlink" 89497 KiB

Total: 4 packages (4 new), Size of downloads: 89497 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo

 * Fetching files in the background.

 * To view fetch progress, run in another terminal:

 * tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log

 * elfutils-0.177.tar.bz2 BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking elfutils-0.177.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177 ...

 * Applying elfutils-0.118-PaX-support.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying elfutils-0.175-disable-biarch-test-PR24158.patch ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying elfutils-0.177-disable-large.patch ...                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177 ...

 * abi_x86_64.amd64: running multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 * econf: updating elfutils-0.177/config/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating elfutils-0.177/config/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --docdir=/usr/share/doc/elfutils-0.177 --htmldir=/usr/share/doc/elfutils-0.177/html --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-nls --disable-thread-safety --program-prefix=eu- --with-zlib --with-bzlib --without-lzma

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib/portage/python3.6/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177-abi_x86_64.amd64':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177-abi_x86_64.amd64/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 1987:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *             environment, line 1332:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 1559:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 1262:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 1260:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line  422:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *             environment, line 1326:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *             environment, line 1779:  Called econf '--enable-nls' '--disable-thread-safety' '--program-prefix=eu-' '--with-zlib' '--with-bzlib' '--without-lzma'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  681:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/elfutils-0.177, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/elfutils-0.177:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 1987:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *             environment, line 1332:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 1559:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 1262:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line 1260:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *             environment, line  422:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *             environment, line 1326:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *             environment, line 1779:  Called econf '--enable-nls' '--disable-thread-safety' '--program-prefix=eu-' '--with-zlib' '--with-bzlib' '--without-lzma'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  681:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/elfutils-0.177::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177'

(chroot) calculate / # 

```

calculate ist der chroot-kernel. Ganz sicher 

Vorgehensweise nach Spickzettel

-------------------------------

tar xvf stage3-amd64-*.tar.xz --xattrs-include='*.*' --numeric-owner

cp --dereference /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/repos.conf

cd ../repos.conf

nano gentoo.conf

```
[DEFAULT]

main-repo = gentoo

 

[gentoo]

location = /var/db/repos/gentoo

sync-type = rsync

sync-uri = rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

auto-sync = yes

sync-rsync-verify-jobs = 1

sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest = yes

sync-rsync-verify-max-age = 24

sync-openpgp-key-path = /usr/share/openpgp-keys/gentoo-release.asc

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-count = 40

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-overall-timeout = 1200

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-exp-base = 2

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-max = 60

sync-openpgp-key-refresh-retry-delay-mult = 4
```

make.conf ( i7-16gRAM-nvidia-1660 OC )

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

USE="-nouveau -radeon -amdgpu nvidia pulseaudio"

LDFLAGS="--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

EMERGE_JOBS="--jobs=1"

CCACHE_SIZE="5G"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

# LANG="de_DE.utf8"

# L10N="de de_DE"

# LINGUAS="en de de_DE" 

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

```

chroot

```

mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt/gentoo && mount --types proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc && mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys && mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys && mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev && mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

emerge --sync

```

```

echo "Europe/Brussels" > /etc/timezone 

emerge --config sys-libs/timezone-data

eselect profile set 20 && eselect locale set 256

env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) ${PS1}"

eselect profile list

eselct locale list

eselect gcc list

emerge -uavDN --keep-going @world

```

Die Installation soll in US erfolgen. Tippt sich einfacher.

emerge --info ( chroot )

```
(chroot) calculate / # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.84 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.4.12-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.12-calculate-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16396144 total,  14269868 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 19 Feb 2020 14:30:02 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: cea4514eeef984c280241a639d31a0d3837c5689

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

(chroot) calculate / # 

```

Nochmal von vorn. Welcher C kompiliert keine .exe ? ( Edit: .bin )

Was stimmt hier nicht? 

*1) "emerge -av gcc" lief sauber durch

----------

## Tyrus

```

[...]

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177-abi_x86_64.amd64':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details 

[...]

```

Kannst du bitte den Inhalt von config.log hier zeigen?

Ausserdem wäre es gut zu sehen wie du gcc installiert hast. Also mit welchen USE-Flags.

Deswegen bitte auch mal die Ausgabe von

```

emerge -av gcc

```

posten.

----------

## LuxJux

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Steht alles in "emerge --info"

Edit: some stupid

----------

## LuxJux

EDIT: make.conf s. #1

/mnt/gentoo/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177-abi_x86_64.amd64/config.log

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by elfutils configure 0.177, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.69.  Invocation command line was

  $ /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --docdir=/usr/share/doc/elfutils-0.177 --htmldir=/usr/share/doc/elfutils-0.177/html --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-nls --disable-thread-safety --program-prefix=eu- --with-zlib --with-bzlib --without-lzma

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = calculate

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 5.4.12-calculate

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 19 04:35:17 CET 2020

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/python3.6/ebuild-helpers/xattr

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/python3.6/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2571: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2639: result: /usr/lib/portage/python3.6/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

configure:2650: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2705: result: yes

configure:2856: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2895: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2902: checking for gawk

configure:2918: found /usr/bin/gawk

configure:2929: result: gawk

configure:2940: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2962: result: yes

configure:2991: checking whether make supports nested variables

configure:3008: result: yes

configure:3135: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:3144: result: no

configure:3169: checking whether make supports nested variables

configure:3186: result: yes

configure:3216: checking build system type

configure:3230: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3250: checking host system type

configure:3263: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:3336: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3352: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3363: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3632: checking for C compiler version

configure:3641: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (Gentoo 9.2.0-r2 p3) 9.2.0

Copyright (C) 2019 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3652: $? = 0

configure:3641: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

COLLECT_GCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/lto-wrapper

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0-r2/work/gcc-9.2.0/configure --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/9.2.0 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include/g++-v9 --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/python --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-obsolete --enable-secureplt --disable-werror --with-system-zlib --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --enable-checking=release --with-bugurl=https://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 9.2.0-r2 p3' --disable-esp --enable-libstdcxx-time --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-multilib --with-multilib-list=m32,m64 --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-targets=all --enable-libgomp --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-systemtap --enable-vtable-verify --enable-lto --without-isl --enable-default-pie --enable-default-ssp

Thread model: posix

gcc version 9.2.0 (Gentoo 9.2.0-r2 p3) 

configure:3652: $? = 0

configure:3641: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-V'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3652: $? = 1

configure:3641: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -qversion >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-qversion'; did you mean '--version'?

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3652: $? = 1

configure:3672: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3694: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe  --as-needed conftest.c  >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '--as-needed'

configure:3698: $? = 1

configure:3736: result: no

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "elfutils"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "elfutils"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "0.177"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "elfutils 0.177"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://sourceware.org/bugzilla"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://elfutils.org/"

| #define PACKAGE "elfutils"

| #define VERSION "0.177"

| #define DEFAULT_AR_DETERMINISTIC false

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:3741: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177-abi_x86_64.amd64':

configure:3743: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=native -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=--as-needed

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_YACC_set=

ac_cv_env_YACC_value=

ac_cv_env_YFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_YFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/lib/portage/python3.6/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

am_cv_make_support_nested_variables=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/config/missing aclocal-1.16'

ADD_STACK_USAGE_WARNING_FALSE=''

ADD_STACK_USAGE_WARNING_TRUE=''

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='$${TAR-tar}'

AM_BACKSLASH='\'

AM_DEFAULT_V='$(AM_DEFAULT_VERBOSITY)'

AM_DEFAULT_VERBOSITY='1'

AM_V='$(V)'

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/config/missing autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/config/missing autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/config/missing automake-1.16'

AWK='gawk'

BIARCH_FALSE=''

BIARCH_TRUE=''

BUILD_STATIC_FALSE=''

BUILD_STATIC_TRUE=''

BZ2_LIB=''

BZLIB_FALSE=''

BZLIB_TRUE=''

CC='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CC_BIARCH=''

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=native -pipe'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEBUGPRED=''

DEFS=''

DEMANGLE_FALSE=''

DEMANGLE_TRUE=''

DEPDIR=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

FATAL_TEXTREL_FALSE=''

FATAL_TEXTREL_TRUE=''

GCOV_FALSE=''

GCOV_TRUE=''

GETTEXT_MACRO_VERSION=''

GMSGFMT=''

GMSGFMT_015=''

GPROF_FALSE=''

GPROF_TRUE=''

GREP=''

HAVE_BISON=''

HAVE_BUNZIP2=''

HAVE_DUPLICATED_COND_WARNING_FALSE=''

HAVE_DUPLICATED_COND_WARNING_TRUE=''

HAVE_FLEX=''

HAVE_GAWK=''

HAVE_IMPLICIT_FALLTHROUGH_WARNING_FALSE=''

HAVE_IMPLICIT_FALLTHROUGH_WARNING_TRUE=''

HAVE_LIBASM_FALSE=''

HAVE_LIBASM_TRUE=''

HAVE_NULL_DEREFERENCE_WARNING_FALSE=''

HAVE_NULL_DEREFERENCE_WARNING_TRUE=''

HAVE_VALGRIND=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_ELFH_FALSE=''

INSTALL_ELFH_TRUE=''

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS='--as-needed'

LEX=''

LEXLIB=''

LEX_OUTPUT_ROOT=''

LIBEBL_SUBDIR=''

LIBLZMA=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

LZMA_FALSE=''

LZMA_TRUE=''

MAINT='#'

MAINTAINER_MODE_FALSE=''

MAINTAINER_MODE_TRUE='#'

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/config/missing makeinfo'

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

MODVERSION=''

MSGFMT=''

MSGFMT_015=''

MSGMERGE=''

NM=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='elfutils'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='https://sourceware.org/bugzilla'

PACKAGE_NAME='elfutils'

PACKAGE_STRING='elfutils 0.177'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='elfutils'

PACKAGE_URL='http://elfutils.org/'

PACKAGE_VERSION='0.177'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

READELF=''

SANE_LOGICAL_OP_WARNING_FALSE=''

SANE_LOGICAL_OP_WARNING_TRUE=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STANDALONE_FALSE=''

STANDALONE_TRUE=''

STRIP=''

SYMBOL_VERSIONING_FALSE=''

SYMBOL_VERSIONING_TRUE=''

TESTS_RPATH_FALSE=''

TESTS_RPATH_TRUE=''

USE_LOCKS_FALSE=''

USE_LOCKS_TRUE='#'

USE_NLS=''

USE_VALGRIND_FALSE=''

USE_VALGRIND_TRUE=''

VERSION='0.177'

XGETTEXT=''

XGETTEXT_015=''

XGETTEXT_EXTRA_OPTIONS=''

YACC=''

YFLAGS=''

ZLIB_FALSE=''

ZLIB_TRUE=''

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_CC=''

am__EXEEXT_FALSE=''

am__EXEEXT_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=' -I$(srcdir)'

am__leading_dot='.'

am__nodep=''

am__quote=''

am__tar='$${TAR-tar} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='$${TAR-tar} xf -'

argp_LDADD=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='x86_64'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='/usr/share/doc/elfutils-0.177'

dso_LDFLAGS=''

dvidir='${docdir}'

eu_version=''

exec_prefix='NONE'

fpic_CFLAGS=''

fpie_CFLAGS=''

host='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='x86_64'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

htmldir='/usr/share/doc/elfutils-0.177/html'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/elfutils-0.177/work/elfutils-0.177/config/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib64'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='$(MKDIR_P)'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s&^&eu-&'

psdir='${docdir}'

runstatedir='${localstatedir}/run'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

zip_LIBS=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

/* confdefs.h */

#define PACKAGE_NAME "elfutils"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "elfutils"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "0.177"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "elfutils 0.177"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://sourceware.org/bugzilla"

#define PACKAGE_URL "http://elfutils.org/"

#define PACKAGE "elfutils"

#define VERSION "0.177"

#define DEFAULT_AR_DETERMINISTIC false

configure: exit 77

```

----------

## Tyrus

```

[...]

gcc version 9.2.0 (Gentoo 9.2.0-r2 p3)

configure:3652: $? = 0

configure:3641: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-V'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3652: $? = 1

configure:3641: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -qversion >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '-qversion'; did you mean '--version'?

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

configure:3652: $? = 1

configure:3672: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3694: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe  --as-needed conftest.c  >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: error: unrecognized command line option '--as-needed'

configure:3698: $? = 1

configure:3736: result: no

[...]

```

Die ersten beiden Fehlermeldungen führen nicht zum Abbruch. Die dritte wohl ...

```

[...]

       LDFLAGS

              A  list  of  flags  to pass to the compiler when the linker will be called. See ld(1) for linker flags, but don't forget that these

              flags will be passed directly to the compiler. Thus, you must use '-Wl' to escape the flags which only the linker understands  (see

              gcc(1)).

              ***warning***

              Setting  this  and other *FLAGS variables arbitrarily may cause compile or runtime failures. Bug reports submitted when nonstandard

              values are enabled for these flags may be closed as INVALID.

[...]

```

Du hast in make.conf:

```

LDFLAGS="--as-needed" 

```

Nimm das mal weg (also ganze Zeile löschen). Dann schauste nochmal was emerge --info zu den LDFLAGS sagt. Da sollte auch weiterhin "--as-needed" dabei sein. Aber eben so (bei mir ohne einen Eintrag für LDFLAGS in make.conf):

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

```

Das '-Wl,--as-needed' sorgt dafür das dieses spezielle Linker-Flag, das der Compiler nicht versteht, dann keine Probleme macht.

----------

## LuxJux

emerge gentoo-sources.................ok

emerge eix..................................ok

eix-update

emerge genkernel.........................ok

genkernel all................................ok

emerge nvidai-drivers...................ok

passwd root...................................password updated successfully

genkernel 4.19.97 befindet sich in /boot

```
emerge -uavDN  @world

.

.

.

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/libXi-1.7.10::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.3-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 288 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/freeglut-3.2.1::gentoo  USE="-debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.2::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.10-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 302 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   x11-libs/libXext-1.3.4::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 380 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    x11-libs/libX11-1.6.9::gentoo  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2231 KiB

Total: 73 packages (66 new, 1 in new slot, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 370232 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(sys-apps/dbus-1.12.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.9:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.13.1:0/1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

   (dev-lang/python-3.7.5-r1:3.7/3.7m::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

    (net-wireless/bluez-5.52-r1:0/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

     (sys-apps/dbus-1.12.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying any of the following changes:

- net-wireless/bluez-5.52-r1 (Change USE: +systemd)

- sys-apps/dbus-1.12.16 (Change USE: -X)

- dev-lang/python-3.7.5-r1 (Change USE: -bluetooth)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

Note that the dependency graph contains a lot of cycles.

Several changes might be required to resolve all cycles.

Temporarily changing some use flag for all packages might be the better option.

(chroot) calculate / # 
```

emerge sqlite

emerge perl

emerge python

löste den Konflikt. 

Jedoch beschleicht mich die leise Ahnung........mein gentoo ist nicht richtig konfiguriert

stage3-amd64-20200219T214502Z.tar.xz

----------

## LuxJux

Alles nach Handbuch EN

----------

## LuxJux

Werde nochmal nach Handbook/de vorgehen

ab hier

----------

## LuxJux

Einen ganz grossen  Dank an dieses tolle Forum.  :Very Happy: 

Fuer euer Wissen, eure Geduld und auch die Geschwindigkeit der Antworten. 

Ein ganz besonderer Dank geht an Manfred_B fuer seine Motivation ( e.g. gentoo-kernel ) mich immer mal wieder ranzusetzen.

xfce ist installiert. Sowohl video als auch audio funktioniert mit Seamonkey.

Thema auf gelöst gesetzt

Edit:

circular dependencies errors liegen eventuell an der [strike]falschen[/strike] unrichtigen LiveCD gebootet

----------

